# Drivers Wanted



## newworldhobbies (Mar 2, 2006)

New world Hobbies is now accepting applications for sponsored drivers for the 2006 season, if interrested please send us your information such as tracks raced at, current points, years racing ETC...

We will review your information and get back to you ASAP.

Thank you,
New World Hobbies


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

what do we get % off motors batts? What do you have that you could sponsor me with for 10th scale oval car?


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea and me in 10th touring or10th stadium


----------



## newworldhobbies (Mar 2, 2006)

To answer your questions first I need some more information from you like where you race, how often you race, accompishments to date, how many big races you run per year, if you run the RC Pro series your # there would be nice. Past and current points results from your tracks, as well as your personal information.

You can send your resumes to us at newwor[email protected] or visit our website and send your information from there www.nwh.vstore.ca

Thank you,
New World Hobbies


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

................................


----------



## huttravis (Feb 13, 2006)

*sponsorship*

Info sent.


thanks,

Travis Hook


----------



## newworldhobbies (Mar 2, 2006)

we just want you all to know if we dont get right back to you with a quick reply it is becuase as you can imagine we are getting tons of requests for sponsorship and must look at them all and confirm all information given.

So please be patient we will get back to you in a timely manner.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Rob,
I sent a e-mail to you about the form you sent me. For some reason, it is not opening up right. I will send you a new e-mail, just trying to reach you here.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------

